# Reboot/remake wishlist: What do you want resurrected?



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 20, 2016)

'Ducktales' is coming back (sans Alan Young...) in 2017.
'Power Puff Girls' took a hot, heaping shit on what once was an awesome premise.
And 'Samurai Jack' is finally coming back and THERE'S NO WAY it could possibly be less than awesome.

Reboots, remakes, etc. Most critics are sick of them. Fans are clamoring for more of them. Some suck. Some rock. Some are just sorta..."meh". Whether we want them or not, there's more coming down the pipeline. The top rated shows of yesterdecade are coming back but what do YOU want to see? Are there any yet undiscussed shows you want to resurrect? Any stories you'd like retold? Series brought back to life?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Some suck. Some rock.


Which ones rock?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2016)

Samurai Jack is one that REALLY needs it, simply because the show wasn't on for very long, and it was fantastic, and was distinctly different than anything than anything they aired at the time. There was a very serious undertone beneath the unique art style and goofy plot. Wasn't it supposed to come back a month ago?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 20, 2016)

I don't want anything resurrected.  When was the last time a remake was anything more than just an easy way to grab some of that sweet nostalgia money?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm waiting for that god damn Young Justice reboot on Netflix. I need an animated DC show that isn't "my new favorite CN show."


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I don't want anything resurrected.  When was the last time a remake was anything more than just an easy way to grab some of that sweet nostalgia money?



When was any animated TV show not a way to grab money? There is really no point in saying this. I guess it's just an easy way to grab money from people who like the premise of this show! Pretty much sums that up.


----------



## lyar (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd love a remake of one of my favorite movies back in the day: 





I don't really think it could be messed up but then again look at powerpuff girls so maybe its possible.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> When was any animated TV show not a way to grab money? There is really no point in saying this. I guess it's just an easy way to grab money from people who like the premise of this show! Pretty much sums that up.



That wasn't my point, and I'm not talking specifically about animated shows. I'm saying remakes are just a lazy way to pump a movie/show out without actually having to come up with anything new, and they almost never live up to the original anyways.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2016)

lyar said:


> I'd love a remake of one of my favorite movies back in the day:


Why'd ya want a remake of Balto when you can just rewatch the original?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> That wasn't my point, and I'm not talking specifically about animated shows. I'm saying remakes are just a lazy way to pump a movie/show out without actually having to come up with anything new, and they almost never live up to the original anyways.


I was using shows as an example because I was just talking about one, but whatever. The Doom game recently was a big hit, even with people who haven't played the originals, but many veterans of it saying that it wasn't as good as the original. Well of course it isn't, because it ISN'T the original, it underwent changes. Other shows "reboot" to continue/finish their storyline, which is often forgivable.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I was using shows as an example because I was just talking about one, but whatever. The Doom game recently was a big hit, even with people who haven't played the originals, but many veterans of it saying that it wasn't as good as the original. Well of course it isn't, because it ISN'T the original, it underwent changes. Other shows "reboot" to continue/finish their storyline, which is often forgivable.



Video games are an entirely different medium than television and film.

I do get what you're saying about reboots though. It's not so bad if it's trying to finish the storyline like you said. It's mostly the unnecessary continuations or the movies that just copy the plot of the original that bother me.


----------



## lyar (Jul 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Why'd ya want a remake of Balto when you can just rewatch the original?


In that case why would you want anything remade? Let's just watch the originals all day. I want a new Balto with a refreshing, more up-to-date visuals. I don't see how that's hard to understand after seeing beautifully animated moves like Zootopia. The reason I'd want a remake of Balto is such an enigma, right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2016)

Resurrected shit tends to fade away into oblivion, just like any other necromancer crap that's been used a cheap resurrection spell on.

There are some good necro'ed stuff, but they tend to be few and far inbetween.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2016)

lyar said:


> In that case why would you want anything remade? Let's just watch the originals all day. I want a new Balto with a refreshing, more up-to-date visuals. I don't see how that's hard to understand after seeing beautifully animated moves like Zootopia. The reason I'd want a remake of Balto is such an enigma, right?


It is because it'd be the exact same movie with a fresh coat of million dollar paint.   It's just a face job.  Whoopie doo.

How about instead of the exact same story, why not something different?  Why not watch that garbage Alpha and Omega and it's 6 sequels.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 21, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> 'Samurai Jack' is finally coming back


*prepubescent teenage girl squeal*
er hrm...
About time.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 21, 2016)

Soul eater and blue exorcist


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Soul eater and blue exorcist


You want them to be rebooted/remade? This is such a thread, not a "Want a second season" thread.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You want them to be rebooted/remade? This is such a thread, not a "Want a second season" thread.


I want a reboot because both storylines have finished and they need to make something new.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> I want a reboot because both storylines have finished and they need to make something new.


Soul Eater is done, Ao no Exorcist is not.

Using Google for 2 seconds might be a good idea, mate.

Soul Eater (manga) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Blue Exorcist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Soul Eater is done, Ao no Exorcist is not.
> 
> Using Google for 2 seconds might be a good idea, mate.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about more of a reboot with the characters but thx X3


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 21, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Which ones rock?



Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Thundercats, and Voltron are all vastly superior to the originals. It's a shame the new Thundercats show didn't take off like it should have.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

OMG.

A SWAT Kats reboot would be awesome, and this time FINISH the god damn series!


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> OMG.
> 
> A SWAT Kats reboot would be awesome, and this time FINISH the god damn series!




This is the first time we are in agreement. Because YES. 

Put that shit on Netflix tomorrow!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> This is the first time we are in agreement. Because YES.
> 
> Put that shit on Netflix tomorrow!


Or you can just download that shit.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Or you can just download that shit.


No, I mean give Netflix the Franchise. They've been kicking ass with content lately.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> No, I mean give Netflix the Franchise. They've been kicking ass with content lately.


I don't bother with Netflix as my country is the slowest mofo in terms of importing/doing ANYTHING.

But yeah, from what I hear Netflix's library is becoming bigger real fast. Might at some point get a sub on Netflix as well, once their library of Anime and series gets big enough. Unfortunately, the library here in Norway is crap. Mediocre at best.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't bother with Netflix as my country is the slowest mofo in terms of importing/doing ANYTHING.
> 
> But yeah, from what I hear Netflix's library is becoming bigger real fast. Might at some point get a sub on Netflix as well, once their library of Anime and series gets big enough. Unfortunately, the library here in Norway is crap. Mediocre at best.


That sucks. I mean, most things can be found on the internet if you know where to look, but it's always best to go through official channels when you can. They got a good library, but right now where they are doing their best work is original content (both completely original or based on existing material).

Mostly because they are  pretty good giving creators a fair amount of freedom.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> That sucks. I mean, most things can be found on the internet if you know where to look, but it's always best to go through official channels when you can. They got a good library, but right now where they are doing their best work is original content (both completely original or based on existing material).
> 
> Mostly because they are  pretty good giving creators a fair amount of freedom.


Yeah. If only there weren't retarded licenses, laws and legislations hindering free growth in the library I wouldn't have much of a problem with paying a monthly fee to Netflix. 

But alas, that is unfortunately not the case. Last time I heard Netflix's library here in Norway were like, what? 10% of Europe's and 5% of America's, comparing total size?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 21, 2016)

Are you aware of this?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

Is no one gonna notice the part where I mentioned that Young Justice might be coming back?

on Netflix?


----------



## modfox (Jul 21, 2016)

danger mouse


----------



## lyar (Jul 21, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> It is because it'd be the exact same movie with a fresh coat of million dollar paint.   It's just a face job.  Whoopie doo.
> 
> How about instead of the exact same story, why not something different?  Why not watch that garbage Alpha and Omega and it's 6 sequels.


I never really said anything about it having to be the same exact story and this a thread about remakes and reboots so there's no point arguing against one. I don't care about everything else you've mentioned. If it ends up being the same movie with better sound quality and significantly improved visuals then good. And if somehow the remake is bad then I'll just watch the original like you said. A fresh coat of a million dollar paint is not always a bad thing, heck I wish some series got that treatment.



um_pineapplez said:


> Is no one gonna notice the part where I mentioned that Young Justice might be coming back?
> 
> on Netflix?


To be honest I never liked Young Justice, it was incredibly boring for me. It felt like a boring combination of Justice League and Teen Titans and that's probably why it tanked so hard. But if it does make a return I might check it out, probably not though.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> To be honest I never liked Young Justice, it was incredibly boring for me. It felt like a boring combination of Justice League and Teen Titans and that's probably why it tanked so hard. But if it does make a return I might check it out, probably not though.



Young Justice didn't replace Teen Titans for me, but compared to what we have NOW, it's GOLD.

Although granted, another reboot of Teen Titans that ISN'T sh!t would be just as cool.


----------



## lyar (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> reboot of Teen Titans that ISN'T sh!t would be just as cool.


If you're referring to Teen Titans Go, that was not a reboot it was a spin off. It was never intended to be canon so I wouldn't consider it a reboot. Also I think that most people who hate Teen Titan Go is just butt hurt instead of enjoying the show for what it is.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> If you're referring to Teen Titans Go, that was not a reboot it was a spin off. It was never intended to be canon so I wouldn't consider it a reboot. Also I think that most people who hate Teen Titan Go is just butt hurt instead of enjoying the show for what it is.


I would have delved into an essay-long description about why TTG is still sh!t without comparing it to the original, but that's not what this thread is about.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Is no one gonna notice the part where I mentioned that Young Justice might be coming back?
> 
> on Netflix?




That's not necessarily going to happen. Greg Weisman wants the show to make a come back, and he's reached out to fans to continue to buy the DVDs and to watch it on Netflix to prove it's viability as a Netflix Property. However, there's been no plans made.... Not even groundwork laid for this... Which is a shame.

I also worry Netflix's deal with Marvel may hurt that possibility as well. 

But then again, if it's a choice between Jessica Jones or Young Justice, give me Jessica Jones. Probably the greatest thing Marvel's ever done. 


Incidentally, I don't mind Teen Titan's Go. It's not the same as the original show, but it's not meant to be. Let the little ones have their show, and the older kids have the other show.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 22, 2016)

Freakazoid needs to come back with an updated impression of internet culture; stuff like memes and...
...second thought, that sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 22, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Freakazoid needs to come back with an updated impression of internet culture; stuff like memes and...
> ...second thought, that sounds like a terrible idea.


After seeing The Powerpuff Girls try that (and fail), I think it's safe to agree with that.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 22, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> After seeing The Powerpuff Girls try that (and fail), I think it's safe to agree with that.


Freakazoid was BASED on internet and techno culture, though. -Albeit, loosely... if they ever brought it back it'd be way too cringy with how the internet has changed. it COULD still be done without the meme garbage but that would be alienating the show's techno-based roots.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 22, 2016)

So, some things that could do with a reboot:
*Captain Power and the Soldiers of the Future*.  Hey, kids!  Know that John Michael Strazinsky (I KNOW I'm mangling the spelling) guy?  You don't?  Well, you SHOULD, he's the guy who brought us Babylon 5, the parts of Sense8 that weren't lesbian orgies (the orgies were specifically the Wachowskis), and some of the best Superman comics made recently.  And this is one of the first shows he wrote for.  It's dated as all BALLS, but the writing was always intended to take center stage, rather than the (admittedly rad as all FUCK) toy line.  Supposedly, the series creator's been in development hell on just such a project though, called *Phoenix Rising*.  I want.  I want, in ways you cannot fathom.
*Space: Above and Beyond.*  A show that was some seriously good character-driven drama, in a war that wasn't all it seemed.  Got cancelled right before what was likely to be its last season, and it's been enough years that you'd have to re-cast everyone...so you may's well reboot it.
*Road Rovers.*  Seriously, while in the 90s I loved this show, sometimes it's utterly painful to try watching it now, especially the way that the staff changed three times per episode, causing the animation and writing quality to fluctuate wildly.  If we could get a series with a solid plot, some world building, and other such things, I'm sure it'd go over quite well.
*Battlestar Galactica.  Again.*  Okay, we get it:  The original was Mormon propaganda, thinly veiled in some late-70s, early-80s science fiction, with crazy Tutankhaman helmets.  And they were fighting chrome Stormtroopers, with a single eye bouncing back and forth all the time.  It was cheesy, and we loved that it was cheesy.  So, _WHY IN THE NAME OF *GOD*, DID WE MAKE A VERSION THAT WAS "THE CRUCIBLE" IN SPACE?!?!_  The ONLY thing I have ever heard positive about the remake series was "Well...the Cylons are all hot supermodels with big tits!" "Yes, but the plot consists entirely of McCarthyism." "Yes...but...TITS!"  Hey, sex appeal is all well and good, but...there kind of needs to be an actual plot, versus "THAT pair of tits might be a CYLON!!!!" "WHICH PAIR OF TITS IS THE CYCLON?!?!?!" "TIIIIIIIITS!!!!!"

Some GAMES that need reboots:
*RIFTS.*  Okay, I love RIFTS.  Unfortunately, I do not have the level of Aspberger's necessary to wrap my head around the character creation in the game, nor do I think a character who took AN ENTIRE WEEKEND to make, should be vaporized because every random gang member in Chi-town has a shiv that punches through tank armor.  That NEEDS to be streamlined, badly (Hel-loooo, Savage Worlds!)...but that's not entirely the worst sin in the series (that would unfortunately be the guy running the company).  One thing that needs a DESPERATE update, is some of the technology in the world, as cameras are still depicted using film, ceramic is still a catch-all for "newfangled armor that can stop a nuke!", and so on.  On top of this....the game needs some seeeerious balance work.
*Warhammer Fantasy Battles.  Again.*  Age of Sigmar, while it has brought us many gorgeous models, has ROYALLY screwed the pooch, with Warhammer Fantasy.  Half the armies have been discontinued, there's no longer ANY form of army-balance system, and the game went from having a book whose rules could fit into a Little Golden Book's pages (albeit in fine print) to a single printed page that boils down to "the rules are made up, and the points don't matter".  That needs obscene amounts of fixing...
*Confrontation.*  French game developer, Rackham, had an absolutely gorgeous miniatures game, using some of the best metal minis I've ever had the chance to work on.  Seriously, the stuff took paint like it was plastic, and was absurdly easy to shave, cut, or otherwise sculpt into, if you wanted.  Well, then they went plastic....and the rules were horrendously unbalanced....then they went out of business, and now the idiots holding the rights to the miniatures line, are making hideously expensive resin minis of only one of the many, many armies in the game.  I am sad, and I want my massive wolf-people to kill things again.


----------



## Rin (Jul 22, 2016)

i want spice and wolf to be bbrought back to life. season three has been TBA for the better part of a decade.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Jul 22, 2016)

Whoa-whoa-whoa, Ducktales is coming back? That's awesome. With that, and the fact that a Gargoyles movie might be coming out next summer, 2017 is going to be the year to look forward too (all we need now is Dark Wing Duck, Chip n' Dale, and Tail Spin to be rebooted in some form or another, and the magic is all complete).

What do I want?
-I want to see "The Road Rovers" get rebooted, either as a new TV show that retells all of the original episodes and then some, or their own movie. Oh, and Scott Jeralds has to write it and make it REALLY good.

-I want to see a reboot of "TUGS", which was made by the same people who made Thomas the Tank Engine back in the early 1990s. Obviously recreate the stories in CGI, but redo all of the Season 1 episodes, word-for-word, and if the scripts can be found for the unmade Season 2, make the Season 2 episodes. That, or make a "TUGS" movie and do what "Thomas & Friends;The Adventure Begins" did where, in the case of TUGS, it retells the best episodes from the one and only season as a movie with a little added filler and maybe one or two new characters. Oh yeah, and a remastered version of the TUGS opening theme song with more live instruments is definitely in order! (If you haven't heard the opening theme song for TUGS, it is absolutely beautiful, and I'm not being biased either!)

-How about we give "The Great Mouse Detective" his own TV show. Why didn't he get his own TV show back in the 90s? If he got his own show, it would be amazing!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 23, 2016)

Disney just needs to reboot the whole Disney Afternoon block. As for a Mouse Detective show, just watch Meitantei Holmes. He's not a mouse but you'll get your daily recommended value of furriness and detective stories all in one show. Frankly, i think it's the better show.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh hey Blair Witch project is getting a remake.






For some fucking reason.  Oh wait, brand recognition.  Of course.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 24, 2016)

Even without Colbert, Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law NEEDS a fuckin' reboot. -Or Space Ghost. Come on, Adult Swim, get your shit together and work on domestic properties! Anime will do just fine without you for a couple years! Do something with those Hanna-Barbara licenses you're sitting on! Fuck, make Birdman a hilarious, culturaly-confused anime! Anything!!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 24, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Even without Colbert, Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law NEEDS a fuckin' reboot. -Or Space Ghost. Come on, Adult Swim, get your shit together and work on domestic properties! Anime will do just fine without you for a couple years! Do something with those Hanna-Barbara licenses you're sitting on! Fuck, make Birdman a hilarious, culturaly-confused anime! Anything!!


It's like how Activision waited 6 f***in' games to put Crash Bandicoot into their Spyro reboot, except by this point it's not even about Spyro anymore.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Jul 24, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's like how Activision waited 6 f***in' games to put Crash Bandicoot into their Spyro reboot, except by this point it's not even about Spyro anymore.



That sounds like an amazing crossover, but...ouch.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 28, 2016)

I would love a Pirates of dark water reboot.

And a continuation of Conan the adventurer.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 29, 2016)

Cyanomega said:


> I would love a Pirates of dark water reboot.


Wasn't there a failed attempt in the mid 2000s? i seem to remember watching a really crappy reboot around 2006 or something. it had ugly CG effects and terrible 'tween animation done in Flash. Plus the water effects looked like something out of a Windows98 screensaver.


----------

